# central ohio taxidermist needed



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

a friend took a really nice coyote but didn't want the pelt so he skinned it for me and now i need to find a taxidermist who can tan it for me.
anyone know of anyone in the central ohio area,columbus or south?
thanks!
Jeff


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Wood and Water taxidermy. Daniel Scott-owner and operator. 1-419-302-6445. Cridersville Ohio


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Max Shipley & Son
817 South Eureka Avenue, Columbus, OH 43204-2805 (614) 279-7445 &#8206; 

I had them tan a caribou hide for me after a trip to Alaska, been years ago, but did a good job.

Ron


----------



## The_Shark (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're looking for a cheaper option, you could ship it to a place like this
http://www.yostfurdressing.com/index.htm

They're usually a lot cheaper than a taxidermist.
My father in law sent a deer hide in last year and it was around $70 including shipping. it wasn't from this exact place, but one similar to it.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

For even a cheaper solution, Do it yourself with Trappers Hide Tanning Formula.

I have used this solution on 2 Western coyotes and it works great.

http://www.snareshop.com/shopping-c...ge=flypage.tpl&product_id=512&category_id=118

http://www.snareshop.com/images/attachments/010_HideTanningFormula.pdf


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Tom Moore, Owner
67 Canal Street, Carroll, Ohio 43112
African, Asian & North American Game Specialists
Phone: (740) 756-9364

He might be able to help out? He does all of my game. Give him a call, he'll help steer you in the right direction, or stop by his place. He has a bunch of some really cool stuff.

Good luck!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Tan it yourself with the brains of the yote. Or get a hold of Keith Daniels in Arlington, Ohio. (Arlington Cape)


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I take all my stuff to Zoran out at Highpoint Taxidermy in Thornport. Always had great results. Also he's interesting to talk to about his Cheetah Hunts


----------

